
Apple iPhone X 'End of Life' Predicted, Production Cuts Seen - joering2
https://www.investors.com/news/technology/click/apple-iphone-x-end-of-life-predicted-production-cuts-seen/?src=A00220&yptr=yahoo
======
sdm
That would be disappointing. The iPhone X has been a game changer for me. It's
such a step forward from the previous iPhones, it feels like same jump as when
I got my first iPhone 9 years ago.

~~~
uniacid
Wow someone's drinking koolaid a bit much no? I would love to hear why you
think that and also what was your previous model? I'm on a iPhone 7 Plus which
I got in late 2016 and I don't see any reason or need to upgrade it to the X.

~~~
skrowl
It actually has a smaller screen than your 7 Plus, MUCH smaller if you take
out the unusable space to the sides of the notch

~~~
valuearb
Nope, it’s nearly as big in a much smaller package.

Plus: 414 by 628 points X: 375 by 633 points

The sides of the notch aren’t unusable, they are the exact same status bar as
every iPhone.

~~~
skrowl
You're not taking out the notch.

In total square inches, the X is 97.38% the size of the iPhone 8+, in actual
usable space (once you consider the screen on the sides of the notch are
effectively worthless for video / content / etc with the status bar hidden)
it's roughly equivalent to a 5.0" display. You're paying $200 more for a much
smaller screen.

Calling the X a 5.8" screen is just marketing. You wouldn't buy an 80"
diagonal TV with a huge notch missing out of the top and say it was the same
screen size as other 80" TVs, so why apply it to phones?

------
Odenwaelder
"Sales have been disappointing" \- For a $1000 smartphone? How could that be?

~~~
skrowl
Replace everywhere you see "Sales have been disappointing" when talking about
iPhone X with "expectations of sales were unrealistic".

That said, I absolutely love my Note 8. I can't imagine paying the same price
for a tiny lower res screen, less water resistance, no s-pen, no microSD card,
no web browsers, no console game emulators, etc. iPhone X, much less paying
$100 MORE for it.

I think they just grossly overestimated the "iSheep will buy anything for any
price" effect. They still have it, just not as much as 5 years ago.

~~~
zeusk
I have both S8 and iPhone (7) and haven't touched the S8 in the last 3 months.

The fluidity, consistency and UX of android and it's apps is still not on par
with iOS. touchID, wallet, continuity, iMessage, smooth animations and an OS
that actually respects my privacy trump what android has to offer.

The two things I missed from S8 on iPhone 7 were the bezels or lack thereof;
which the X takes care of (minus the notch) and magstripe emulation (even
then, samsung pay is horrible with knox requirement and the points system).

------
emsy
Images and videos with a high resolution take up a lot of space, so 64GB is
really the 16GB version of the iPhone X. I would buy a 128GB version without
hesitation. I think the Memory upgrade for the X is the cheapest of any
iPhone, but I'm still not willing to hand over 200$ on top of 1000$ just for
my phone to be usable. I wonder how many (non-technical) people follow the
same line of thinking.

~~~
dwaite
Images and videos are not stored losslessly, so resolution is really a bogus
measure of file size or quality - the unstated compression ratio and codec are
a better measure.

As an example - the same feature-length movie may have a 90 GB HEVC encode via
a UHD Bluray, and a 8 GB HEVC encode via some online service - yet both are
referred to only as "4k"

~~~
emsy
You're technically correct. My point was that a photo or video with the
highest available quality on the new iPhones takes up more space than before.

------
dwaite
The production cuts of course may be planned (since we are out of the launch
and holiday quarters).

Also, the "End of Life" is really talking about the phone's features being
merged back into the mainline rather than being a separate premium line.

Since the newest models of the two lines are pronounced iPhone Eight and
iPhone Ten, the only part of this which should really be considered up for
speculation would be the timeline.

------
TokyoKid
There was a line-up for the iPhone X in November where I live. There was still
that much demand for it. But obviously there's a big part of the market that
can't even consider it.

~~~
nerdwaller
Oddly in my area I went to the store for my wife to test out the sizes two
days after the launch and the sales people were trying to push us toward the X
vs the 8+ we both decided on. When I asked they said they had a ton of stock
still. The mall we were at is in a pretty affluent area, so I was a bit
surprised.

